# Ultra lite tube success anyone?



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Has anyone got any success with any brand of light tube? I have some IRD Microlite Race tubes that weigh 50g each. Are they any good? I'd like more light tubes but have no idea of brand. Any suggestions?


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

while on the same discussion as light tubes, anyone have the weight of these *Continental Light 700c tubes*: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0012VLD1Q/ref=oss_T15_product
700c x 18-25. and also anyone with durability experience with them?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

LOUISSSSS said:


> anyone have the weight of these Continental Light 700c tubes?


Advertised as 76g at Bike Tires Direct.


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*Ultralite Tubes*

I run Performance Brand Ultralight tubes all the time - commuting, races, etc. etc. Perhaps they are a bit more fragile during installation as you run more of a risk pinching the tube. Otherwise they work fine.

Actually, my theory is that the tire does the flat protection not the tube. If road debris actually pierces the tire casing then my feeling is that pretty much ANY tube will fail if a sharp object is poking it long enough.

Your results might vary....


----------



## jrz1 (Mar 15, 2006)

I also ran (when I was doing clinchers) Performance brand, not the ultralights, but their lightest tube of all, the Forte Lunar Lite. 50 grams and better flat resistance than you would expect.


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

I have had good luck with Maxxis Ultralights. 65-70 grams and no more flats than with regular tubes.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Use Continental Race 28 Supersonic Tube and 4000S with success during the summer time and the claimed weight is between 45 to 50 grams....
I do use thicker tube and Gatorskin tire in winter.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I would only use ultra light tubes of any brand to RACE. I have tried them all and for training the standard 100g tubes work the best. I have used Conti, Forte, Maxxis, Michelin, and they all work well, but for dependability, the standard 100g tubes work the best.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

I use Maxxis Ultralights 65g tubes and Specialized Turbo 70g without issues. Both held up splendidly on my recent solo century.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

I've had zero issues with Performance and Vittoria 50g tubes.


----------



## mellowman (Apr 17, 2004)

Performance ultralights are crap for me. tried them a few months ago and didn't get a few miles before the rear blew. Puncture was on the inner side and seemed to have been cut by a veloplug plug which was already taped over with clear tape to ensure a puncture didn't happen.

Anyway, among the quickest $ burn of any bike related item I've purchased. Went back to Michelin latex.


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

Tried a set of the Vittorio Evo 55 (55g) tubes two seasons ago. The front is still going strong. The rear tube flatted and was unpatchable (I tried). They seem to have been discontinued by Vittorio. 

The tubes are sleeved, and if you actually inflate them on their own, you would be horrified. But they ran OK.

Added: Tubes were talc'ed of course.


----------



## tdi-rick (Oct 2, 2007)

Not ultra light but respectably light, (68-87g as per ww) I really like Michelin Latex A1's and am quite prepared to put up with the constant inflation.

Riding dirt and rough bush roads they don't pinchflat under my 85-88kg, unlike the butyl Michelin and Conti's did.

I surprisingly haven't ever weighed mine, maybe I am in remission ?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks for some recommendations fellas. I see most people aren't having many issues with ultra lite tubes. I'll see what's available (out of the ones you've mentioned) next time I do a mail order.

Those Conti Supersonic tubess that *cpark* used are awful expensive at around $15 per. But I love their Supersonic clincher tires and have use them with great success on my indoor board track wheels for 5 years.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

currently using the Vittorio Evo 55 (55g) as long as they are talced before they go into the tire there fine. not had a problem with them. Never run a tube wihout talc. they'll stick to the inside of the tire and will tear when you hit something that misshapes the tire.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

cmg said:


> Never run a tube without talc. they'll stick to the inside of the tire.


I've talced tubes for decades and wouldn't dream of not doing. The worst examples of non-talced tubes I ever saw were on two mountain bikes. I damn-near had to peel the tubes out of the tires and I expected them to rip - but they didn't. A road tube, stuck that tight, would rip for sure.


----------



## djetelina (Oct 9, 2007)

Been there, done that. Back to standard tubes for my rec and commute riding. 
IMHO the upside is questionable at best, the downside is spending extra bucks for fragile tubes that will not last as long and are difficult to patch on the road.

Wanna be a true weight weenie? Get sewn up.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

djetelina said:


> Wanna be a true weight weenie? Get sewn up.


I did the first 24 years of my riding career on tubulars and the past 24 on light clinchers (before that there was no light clinchers) and I'm not going back to tubulars. I'll soak up a few grams. Clinchers are (for me anyway) just less faffing about.


----------



## mybike07 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Kenda*

I moved from MTN to Road and found the quality of the road tubes met the high quality and exceptions I had come to enjoy. I was told they have a line of tubulars coming out Feb 2010


----------

